# image cut in half on IE, OK on FF. What happened?



## christernyc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am updating my website with Dreamweaver and I was building my pages I was testing it on FF. When I finished a test page and uploaded it I looked on IE and saw that my right image had most of it cut off leaving a blank space. I am using css and floating divs. Can anybody help?

I thank you in advance.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello there, welcome to TSF.

A common cause of this is IE just being IE. Try adding

```
display: inline;
```
 to the CSS for the relevant <div>. Then, add display: inline to the CSS for every <div> to prevent this problem from ever occuring again.

Post back as to whether you were successful or not.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Could you post either a link to the page or the source code please? This might help us see the problem a little better. If you can't provide a link, the source code and a screenshot would be helpful.


----------



## Isabella621 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm building a css webpage and its doing the same thing is IE. 
I tried placing the display: Inline; and its not working. 
help!
Ive attached my CSS file


----------

